# cheap vertical t5 lamp?



## HooDLuMcorp (Sep 23, 2007)

hey growers, im new to this site and im about to start my indoor grow very soon. haha ive done alot of research and its becoming addicting

i need u guys' advice on this lighting system, im not understanding if this site is selling just the fixture or the fixture with bulbs.

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/133212

the link says *Inner Sun 48 Fluorescent - 4 Foot, 8 Lamp Grow Light - 4 Warm, 4 Cool Bulbs *which tells me theyre selling it with bulbs included.

well lets just pretend theyre not selling the system with bulbs - you can click either of the two options - *Add Eight Warm bulbs or Add Eight Cool for $0.00*. That means the price still comes out to $99. This seems like a error to me cuz ive searched this lighting system on ebay and this thing prices alot more than this site claims. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's the fixture and the bulbs... what watt are they?


----------



## HooDLuMcorp (Sep 23, 2007)

The Inner Sun T5 4 foot fluorescent grow lights are high output and very efficient lights. *Each bulb emits 5000 lumens of light using only 54 watts of power yielding 92 lumens per watt!* This is more than some halide and sodium lamps. The fixtures have a 95% reflective aluminum reflector so most of the light is sent out on the plants. The ballasts are electronic solid state and operate very quietly. Two year warranty on the fixture and one year on the lamps.

The lamps are available in cool, 6500 Kelvin and warm, 3000 Kelvin. The cool lamps emit a more natural blue light and work well for plants with lots of foliage. The warm lamps are more yellow-orange in color and work well for seed starting and flowering plants.

Inner Sun - 8 Lamp - 40,000 Lumens, Dimensions: 49 Long x 7.6 Diameter


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 24, 2007)

Check ebay under CFL Lamps under garden youll get a 200 watt circler lamp with 200watt cfl for 100 bucks and im thinking its way better then a 4 foot FL


----------



## HooDLuMcorp (Sep 24, 2007)

this must be what ur talking about. not bad. all i would need is the fixture and reflector.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2700-K-CFL-FLUORESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-250-WATT-BULB-LAMP_W0QQitemZ270167086638QQihZ017QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

well im waiting on an email from hydroponics.net cuz i really like those lights i mentioned earlier. my growcabinet is 1.25' x 2.25' x 4.75' - small but tall - so im not looking for anything special here.


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 24, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Watt-FLUORESCENT-PLANT-GROW-LIGHT-T5-CFL-FIXTURE-mh_W0QQitemZ260156840394QQihZ016QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
talkin bout this check it out :hubba:


----------



## HooDLuMcorp (Sep 24, 2007)

u kno i saw these auctions but when sellers try to make their words all colorful and big - i tend to turn away. but i read the whole auction this time - its interesting and seems pretty legit.


----------

